# your eyes



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 18, 2008)

how good/bad are your eyes?
and do you wear glasses/contacts?

i have like bad eyes
but i usually wear contacts (to school and when i go out)
and glasses when im too lazy to put in my contacts and sometimes on weekends and holidays
well im not blind without glasses/contacts
but details would still be a bit blurry


----------



## fischju (Apr 18, 2008)

I have glasses, and can't see anything without them, but they are sexy!


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 18, 2008)

I can usually see things without my glasses but I need them for when I'm trying to read something far away. Never tried contacts though because I don't like sticking things in my eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It'd be funnier though if this poll was on why one actually started having bad eyesight. (i.e. Playing games, reading books, watching the TV at an arm's length...)


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 18, 2008)

My eyesight is horrible... 4.5/4.0

I have these big clunky glasses right now which everyone says look really nice but I can't stand them.
I think its those fashion ones. I have another pair of frameless glasses which I use at home but they're a bitch to get clean >:[
I occassionally wear contacts but not often..


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 18, 2008)

I have really bad vision, something like 20-500. I've worn glasses since I was 14.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 18, 2008)

How can you have 500 in one eye and perfect in the other? Mine are around 600 each and I wear contacts.


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 18, 2008)

My vision's better than 20-20.


----------



## acoustic.digital (Apr 18, 2008)

my eyes suck, but its not so bad that i see like a mole. i can see without glasses, but i normally put mine one every day. and yes, my doctor said i need glasses when i drive : )


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 18, 2008)

DeMoNSTaR said:
			
		

> How can you have 500 in one eye and perfect in the other? Mine are around 600 each and I wear contacts.


20-500 vision means that at 20 feet I can make out the same amount of detail that someone with good vision can see at 500 feet.


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 18, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> well im not blind without glasses/contacts
> but details would still be a bit blurry



Same..
GOD i HATE those glasses


----------



## iffy525 (Apr 18, 2008)

I wear contacts but I never will wear glasses.  I hate 'em.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 18, 2008)

My eyes are neat actually. I see with each eye independently of the other. I don't have depth perception though because of it. But I can see depth with just a single eye. The doctor said I have different software 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for distance I see great, but age has made me need glasses to make models now. I can't see the small parts when I hold them up very close.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 18, 2008)

I have real bad eyesight.. I wear both contacts and glasses though, pretty much like Tinymonkeyt described how she wears them.

I have a thing for girls who wear glasses >_>


----------



## Doggy124 (Apr 18, 2008)

Considering most people here addict to computer, four eyes will be most.


----------



## iffy525 (Apr 18, 2008)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> Considering most people here addict to computer, four eyes will be most.


Yeah I noticed that too.


----------



## jpxdude (Apr 18, 2008)

I am slightly longsighted, but haven't really had an eyetest for about 5+ years.  Never had any problems and don't wear any glasses (yet!)  Seeing as i'm at a machine at least 8 hours a day, I think I should get a test soon :-s


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 18, 2008)

My hearing is shot so my eyes have upped the ante it seems.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, I have 20/20 in one eye, but I'm blind in the other.....I can technically still see out of it, but there is no lens or iris in that eye.   Long story short; BOOM! goes the car battery, splat goes my eye. Happened August, 1991.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 18, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Well, I have 20/20 in one eye, but I'm blind in the other.....I can technically still see out of it, but there is no lens or iris in that eye.   Long story short; BOOM! goes the car battery, splat goes my eye. Happened August, 1991.



Weird ... I have the same thing, pretty much ... perfect sight in my right, totally blind in my left ... wasn't acid though ... it was from a head injury I sustained during a building fire, years ago.

Have no hearing in my left ear either, from the same incident ... right ear has perfect hearing ...


----------



## Talaria (Apr 18, 2008)

Hrmmmm...*sigh* yet another eye vision thread opened. Ugh. Anyways my vision is excellent nothing has ever appeared blurry out of focus for me, apart from when its several kilometres away. Would say I'm 19/20 doubt its 20/20.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 18, 2008)

jpxdude said:
			
		

> I am slightly longsighted, but haven't really had an eyetest for about 5+ years.  Never had any problems and don't wear any glasses (yet!)  Seeing as i'm at a machine at least 8 hours a day, I think I should get a test soon :-s



teehee
longsighted?..like farsighted?
my bro is like 300/20
and he doesnt wear glasses cuz his eyes even out i guess
i think one of his eyes are farsighted..and the other not


----------



## Westside (Apr 18, 2008)

I was near sighted, and like everything that makes life easier, my instructor told me eyeglasses are for pussies...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm also colorblind, but not that much.  Apparently there are certain shades of red that I'm not comfortable with.


----------



## Colesy (Apr 18, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey TBE...are you firefighter?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 18, 2008)

Colesy said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it was a fire in my dorm, when I was in the air force ... a dorm that was ironically shared with the base's firefighters ...


----------



## Colesy (Apr 18, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Colesy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your injury...I am a Firefighter here in Canada...so I was just curious


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep up the good work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is an often under-appreciated vocation, I find ...


----------



## fristi (Apr 18, 2008)

21/20
doc says that my eyes are better than normal ppl


----------



## PBC (Apr 18, 2008)

My eye sight is signficantly better than 20/20 vision. I haven't had it measured in a year or so but I almost want to say its 20/15 if not more. Doctors don't test past 20/20 for the most part, because they hate over-achievers =X 

20/20 means you see at 20 feet what normal people see at 20 feet. I can see at 20 feet what normal people see at 15 feet.  

PDF of a vision test going to 15/20


This one goes to 4/20

stand 20 feet away from these print outs and tell me what you see...

By the way... I read hawks have 2/20 vision, but how the hell would someone know that??
Can the hawk read letters? =X

Color Blindness check 

Finished the test in 30 seconds missing only number 6 down which I got once i went back to look again..


----------



## GizmoDuck (Apr 18, 2008)

My eyes would be fine if it wasn't for those Pokemon Red/Blue marathons on the Game Boy Color.  I went from 20/20 to ~200/200 that one year, hah.


----------



## noisound (Apr 18, 2008)

im confused by the other ways to measure eyesight like being able to see this far in feet and longsighted (if it isnt the same as farsighted) 

lazy to find out, too bad for me =]

i only know farsighted is able to see far, hard to see near. nearsighted is able to see near, hard to see far. also that higher than 20/20 vision is bad. im nearsighted and have 100 vision in my right eye, 105 in my left. it will keep going up but not as bad as in my past, where i would play games for at most 25 hours straight (ofc eating and toilet breaks in between) ;x


@DeMoNSTaR
woah 600 vision ?! i thought my friend's 400 vision was really bad already ;x he got laser eye surgery a few months ago, felt like an ice cube (forgot what it was) rubbing on his eye lol


----------



## Dylan (Apr 24, 2008)

only one in my family who hasn't needed them. also im coincidentally the only one with blue eyes. they all have brown.


----------



## fischju (Apr 24, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> only one in my family who hasn't needed them. also im coincidentally the only one with blue eyes. they all have brown.



You know that you are adopted, right? Or that who you think is your father isn't?


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 24, 2008)

Got glasses, but I only need them to read.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 25, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=67229

Care for a search?


----------



## PBC (Apr 25, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> xblackoutx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not true.  Blue is recessive so your parents, even if both brown eyed, can still pass on the recessive blue to you ONLY if they both have it (and I don't mean EXPRESSED) and both give you that gene. 
Brown eyes on the other hand only require one parent to give you brown and it will overright blue because brown is Dominant and only needs to be expressed once to give you brown. 
I, for example, have 2 brothers and a sister and two parents all with brown eyes. I have blue eyes. Lets do a quick punit square...
X=Mom since women have 2X Chromosomes. Men have XY so I'll make dad=Y    Bl=Blue B=Brown...soo lets see..

XB+YB = Brown.  
XB + YBl = Brown 
XBl+ YB = Brown
XBl + YBl = Blue

Believe me, I've thought about this...plus I have curly hair....which no one else in the family has either...but it somehow got to me..


----------



## fischju (Apr 25, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> offtopic84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been to 6th grade science class. I just like to freak people out who can't remember any of that.


----------



## PBC (Apr 25, 2008)

Hehe...I felt stupid as I was writing that all out....I thought NAAAA people have to know how all this works...then i just did it anyway to prove to myself I still wasn't the milkmans baby...because DAMN I do wonder sometimes =X


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 25, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> PBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7th. 6th was Earth, 8th was physical, and 7th was life science.

Unless you went to a screwed up private school.


----------



## PBC (Apr 25, 2008)

I learned Punit squares and genetics in 4th grade with fruit flys and a microscope. But it wasn't taught in class. Mom was a slave driver. and had access at the local college...


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 26, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> I'm also colorblind, but not that much.  Apparently there are certain shades of red that I'm not comfortable with.


----------



## PBC (Apr 26, 2008)

Ummm the one on the right is darker, bit more purple. Soo i guess the average person can't tell...but the above average can.

I wish I knew what the B value represented for pigment....and I'd like to know if I truely am mistaken...but there does look to be a difference to me.

Ps. That maddox site is pretty damn funny =)


----------



## Westside (Apr 26, 2008)

At first, I saw a Canadian flag.  Then for some reason I got really angry and tried to charge at the computer monitor...


----------



## lagman (Apr 26, 2008)

Perfect vision here , thankfully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And now, for a really special someone:


----------



## fischju (Apr 26, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> Ummm the one on the right is darker, bit more purple. Soo i guess the average person can't tell...but the above average can.




My eyes are shit and I can tell that...

I bet the computer monitor isn't displaying them perfectly, and that is why there is a difference.


----------



## lagman (Apr 26, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> PBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nop, optical ilusion, cover part of the right one and you'll "see" that the one in the left is darker. That's what I see at least XD


----------



## fischju (Apr 26, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> offtopic84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most monitors can only reproduce 72% of the NTSC gamut. It follows that these colors could be put to the closest equivalent, which are different (enough)


----------



## PBC (Apr 26, 2008)

Lots of colorful responses. I love the video lagman embedded there. That song makes my chestache. And I'd be willing on concede defeat to the optical illusion suggestion...or the fact that they aren't displayed correctly...either or.
I know not to trust everything I see, even if it isn't on TV.


----------



## superrob (Apr 26, 2008)

No glasses on my face


----------



## Shinji (Apr 27, 2008)

Destructobot is head for those wondering how eyesight is measured.  I'm currently running 20-200 and have worn glasses since 9th grade.  I had a wire hangar stuck in my right (I think it was my right...I was < 3 yrs when it happened) and you can still kinda see the imperfection in my eye.  Lasik here i come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess when it comes to our eyes, we all have stories to tell


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Apr 27, 2008)

I voted contacts though I wear glasses sometimes.  

I know one eye was 20/200 and the other eye....no clue.  My left eye is naturally weaker than my right, though this is reversed with lenses of either type, funnily enough.  

I'm way too scared/poor to attempt surgery.


----------

